# Medion 6242 MP3



## js-mueller (23. Juli 2003)

Hi

ich hab mir diesen MP3 Player geholt und er gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Er hat nur ein Problem ich kann ihn nur über eine beigefügte Software steuern. Kennt jemand von euch einen weg diesen als Wechseldatenträger anzuschließen?


----------



## type-r (31. August 2003)

*Medion 6242*

Hallo Randar,

ich habe den gleichen Player. Ich habe mir einen USB Smart-Card (SC) -Reader gekauft bei Reichelt für 7,90 Euro. Damit läßt sich die SC als Wechsel-Laufwerk einbinden und wie ein Laufwerk nutzen. Man braucht so den Player zum Überspielen der MP3s nicht anschliessen. Die SC gibt es bis zu 128MB und man kann sie auch als Datenträger für andere PCs benutzen.

Gruss
type-r

http://www.reichelt.de


----------

